# Lachner brother (Franz, Ignaz, Vinzenz)



## jurianbai

I wonder if there enough listener to the Lachner brothers. They were late Classical era composers practising in Vienna, Hamburg, Mannheim and other southern Germany area.

Once upon a time, old Anton Lachner (1756-1820) rise eighteen children, yes, and taught them musical abilities. He would use painted bench desk with piano tuts as teaching tool for organ/keyboards, as they are too poor to have real instrument at home. Meanwhile, several children got success, the biggest jackpot are trio Franz, Ignaz and Vinzenz, who then become successful composer/conductor later.

*Franz *(2 April 1803 - 20 January 1890) was the oldest and most successful one. He become conductor for opera house in Munich later. I listen to his all recorded *string quartets (six of them)* and found they were too good for a neglected pieces. Schumann praised Franz as best composer in the southern German are. He become close to Schubert as well and we speculated both are influenced each other. His symphony which I listen are *No.5 in C minor 'Passionate'* and prize winner. *No. 8 in G minor* as well. Beside string quartets he also got quintets, octet and many other chambers.

*Ignaz *(September 11, 1807 - February 24, 1895) , pupils of Bernard Molique and also friends with Vienna music personalities later. His string quartet are more Romantic , I listen his *quartet in A op.74 *which is Beethovian-like.* String Quartet in G Op.51* long work , very well written.

*Vinzenz* (19 July 1811 - 22 January 1893), not too familiar as I only got his string quartet CD along in the package. They were published by Amatti played by Rodin Quartet. (see Amazon link)

preview string quartet:





The information on their biographies strongly emphasized on them being neglected by 'modern German' composers, Wagner, Hanz von Bulow and friends, hence their music not played beyond their death. Their Classical references are losing to the trend back there.

So, this is the guestbooks for them. (I try to find the similar thread but found none...)


----------

